# Spring Water Temps



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

With this warm weather and no ice on the lakes. What water temps do you normally start fishing for muskie? I know the spawn doesn't start till the upper 40s and rising. Are many of you fishing with these upper 30s water temps. I'm thinking about giving it a try this week for the 1st time this season. I would be casting.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I went out saturday, didn't catch but I know of 1 nice fish caught. It's never to early IMO. I'll be out sunday again most likely. Better than couch surfing.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The water temp at Caesar on Saturday was 39-40 degs everywhere we went. Didn't see any fish and most of what I graphed was at 20' or deeper. This weekend is going to be tough with the rain and high winds then temps below freezing. More rain forecast next week.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

MuskyFan said:


> The water temp at Caesar on Saturday was 39-40 degs everywhere we went. Didn't see any fish and most of what I graphed was at 20' or deeper. This weekend is going to be tough with the rain and high winds then temps below freezing. More rain forecast next week.


Perfect!


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

I think thoes full moons make a difference and the angle or the sun in the sky along with water temp is what determines what stage the fish are in. But it never a bad time to fish for muskie


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I want to throw some lures really bad for some muskie but may wait a little longer till the water temps are in the upper 40s. But I may sneak out in my Kayak and try for some river pike or smallies.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I would like some more moments like this releasing 47"+ muskies


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice fish Rock! The rivers warm faster than the lakes. Targeting pike and smallmouth might be the ticket this time of year. 

I usually get serious for musky mid April. The fish are shallow and in predictable patterns. Coves, mouths of coves, relating to cover. It's a great time to cast fast moving baits such as bucktails, spinnerbaits and shallow cranks.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

It was such a nice day couldn't pass up the chance to get out. The winds where pretty stiff today. Was not able to go out in a boat just my Kayak. To windy for me to fish in a Kayak. So just worked on my upper body in the kayak. The water is still pretty cold. Had my drysuit on but was sweating because of the air temps.









This was the calmer water. Out in the main lake the wind was blowing worse and the waves where splashing over the bow at times. Was not a problem just more of a work out.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

If your trying to figure out what the heck are those two black things on the bow? Those are part of my DIY rod holders. You slide the rods into those then lash the handles next to the deck with the bungies


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Rocknut said:


> I would like some more moments like this releasing 47"+ muskies
> View attachment 230431


Was that caught last spring on a local lake here in NE ohio ??? Did someone net that fish for you in another boat ??? If so that was me !


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

That was taken last fall here in Ohio in our secret honey hole. We used a net and fish grips.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Caught this muskie from the W.B. dam 3-6-16 last year. Ice was off the shore for about 5 to 6 days. Brutal cold this day but got it on my 5th cast.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

What lures do you guys prefer for early pre spawn/ spawn pike or musky?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

1st lure is a matzuo gander shad. Caught my 1st ever muskie off it in 2014. It was totaled.
2nd lure is baby bass scatter rap by rapala.
3rd and 4th lures are by lunkerhunt. All 4 off these lures don't work right after mr.muskie ate them. I've caught muskie and have had many follows with other lures but these 4 for some reason work for me...mind you when fishing with these lures I'm usually after walleye or bass knowing that muskie will take.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Got my first pike of the year today and 4 bass on a chartreuse chatterbait (3/8 oz) cranking sllloww!!! Pike was in the mid 20" and fat full of eggs... This was in a lake in NW Ohio... still prespawn I would assume?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> If your trying to figure out what the heck are those two black things on the bow? Those are part of my DIY rod holders. You slide the rods into those then lash the handles next to the deck with the bungies


I was thinking torpedo launchers for those pesky PWCs and skiers.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

MuskyFan said:


> I was thinking torpedo launchers for those pesky PWCs and skiers.


I like that idea !!!!!!


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Fished a river down south (Kentucky) on saturday, was nice and sunny in the morning. Moved one real nice fish on a hell hound in shallow sun baked water. I imagine they are going to be stacked up in the creeks to spawn next warm spell. 

Fishing got real tough once temps dropped and wind started ripping around 1


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Glidebaits and jerkbaits work really well this time of the year ! Small minnow profile crankbaits too !


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Yup love gliders early season. My progression as season goes on is usually spring: gliders/small blades Summer; Blades/top water Fall; Big Blades/Rubber


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

What is Your good top water baits. Only top water fish I cought was on the fly rod.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Nimmer Swimmer wolly pog, hog wobbler, poes giant jackpot and of course top raider or buchertail


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

Used top raiders and buchertails a bunch of times at dusk trolling but never got a hit


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Rocknut said:


> That was taken last fall here in Ohio in our secret honey hole. We used a net and fish grips.


Please don't use fish grips.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Legend killer said:


> Please don't use fish grips.


Why?
I have searched and read plenty about them. And still do not find anything that is truly harmful to the fish if you support the fish while holding it. I have seen way to many pictures of guys holding the fish by the gill plates with blood coming out. I think grabbing and handling a big fish by the gill plates has the potential to do more harm than holding the fish by it's lip. Regardless of how you hold them supporting their weight is real important vs letting them dangle.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Agree with Rocknut. I've bee using them for years. Either way, you're grabbing the fish by the lower jaw. The fish grip allows you to keep your hands further away from the hooks.

Being as gentle as possible, supporting the weight evenly, allowing the fish to get it's bearings prior to release, and getting the fish back in the water asap are all important for survival.

Things have gotten better for fish survival. I cringe when I think about decades ago when gaffs and grabbing a northern or muskie by the eye sockets was the norm.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Fished Cave Run yesterday. Water temps were between 48 and 52 degs. Lake still in drawdown (6') and ran stained to muddy. Was fishing for Muskies but there was a youth bass tournament going on at the same time (Scott Creek ramp was overloaded...someone needs to teach the adults how to backup and launch/load their boats but that is for a different thread). 90%+ of the kids got blanked based on listening to them and the radio calls in to the dock. Only saw on kid with a decent 3# fish.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

You ever fish the Licking River on days like that? I'll be down at the Cave in mid-April and would love to have a small river option if the lake action isnt hot.


----------

